# Buchstabenform verändern



## xthetronx (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe bisher noch nicht viel mit Vektorprogrammen gearbeitet, möchte aber jetzt ein Logo entwickeln, in welchem ich auch die Form eines Buchstabens ändern möchte, z.B. das Ende des Buchstaben "v" verlängern und krümmen.

Mit welchem Programm macht man sowas am besten?

Vielen Dank

Torsten


----------



## Hercules (7. Februar 2004)

In Pfade umwandeln und dann eben die Ankerpunkte und die Beziers bearbeiten -- gelegentlich Handbuch durchlesen... da seht alles drinnen


----------



## xthetronx (7. Februar 2004)

Hi Hercules,

wenn Du mir jetzt freundlichere Weise sagen würdest, für welches Programm ich das Handbuch lesen sollte, wäre das klasse, denn ich habe nach einem Programm gefragt, mit welchem sich mein Vorhaben am besten realisieren läßt.

Ich weiss nämlich noch gar nicht, womit man das am besten macht, ob mit Freehand, Illustrator etc.

Wenn ich das dann weiss, werde ich auch gerne das Handbuch zu rate ziehen


----------



## Hercules (7. Februar 2004)

OhOh sorry bin ich dooof....kein wunder wenn man nicht aufmerksam liest...

Ja mit illustrator oder mit Freehand -- ich würde illustrator bevorzugen...


----------

